# Anyone use either of these labs?



## HtownN00b (May 27, 2012)

Geneticz labs 
       or
Global performance labs



I am not trying to discuss any source info.
*â??????MODS*â??????
I did consult with the right person about posting anything with the name and I got the green light.

The last thing I would want is for something to happen because I honestly love both of these, however there is very little input I could find about quality...I have seen a few posts on another board but I think its just a ???really close to home??? situation

anyway, in my last cycle I used 30mg ED of Geneticz labs dbol
and the only GPL compound I have used is deca and was at 400mg/wk

any input/feedback would be cool..like I said both have treated me well and I used the deca in conduction with some nandrodex300..Let???s just say it was a great cycle

PCT time though 
hahaha 
I should take 16 weeks of but i think ill go 18 to be safe.
Thanks fam
-HtownN00b


----------



## justhav2p (May 27, 2012)

pics?


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2012)

My bro ran performance said he liked it but now just uses any leftovers I have


----------



## HtownN00b (May 29, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> pics?


I will post right now..sorry for taking so long


----------



## HtownN00b (May 29, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> My bro ran performance said he liked it but now just uses any leftovers I have


word I think it may be a name however I think the lab puts out multiple different labels so i guess different lines..I have some new batch of test and deca this time..just gonna hold on to it for next time


----------



## HtownN00b (May 29, 2012)




----------



## HtownN00b (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Mrassi745 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just got some from that lab idk much about it did you like it ? Did it work ?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

HtownN00b said:


>


how many gallons is that vial, looks huge


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## GetBig13 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hahaha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 20, 2012)

HtownN00b said:


>



Nice 15's


----------



## Tris10 (Jul 21, 2012)

Im assuming its an illusion lol I think he's just hold the bottle really close to the camera and his arm happens to be placed at an angle to look like he's supporting the bottle with it.


----------



## Intense (Jul 21, 2012)

At first I was like












then I noticed camera angle


----------



## HtownN00b (Sep 5, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Im assuming its an illusion lol I think he's just hold the bottle really close to the camera and his arm happens to be placed at an angle to look like he's supporting the bottle with it.



old ass thread but its a 60ml..I didn't think anyone would question the size seeing as how I have seen a billion pictures where a 10ml looks like a 100ml  it was a tasty bottle though..


----------



## HtownN00b (Sep 5, 2012)

Mrassi745 said:


> I just got some from that lab idk much about it did you like it ? Did it work ?


hey bro sorry for the last response..like really late. PM me because if you got ahold of this stuff I'm assuming we're in the same area. The Geneticz dbol was through the roof man at 50mg a day strength, aggression, everything was through the roof. The GPL deca was bomb but I haven't gotten anything else from that lab..I believe globogenics is what GPL turned into..all in all everything was great


----------

